# Magnetic Clock ---Qiyi Mofangge Cube



## MoFangGe (Jul 22, 2016)

Mold testing of QiYi Clock !!
This Clock was designed in February 2016.
So many new technologies used including the Magnet-Position System of pins .
And now ,we are testing the molds. So it would be available so soon.


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 22, 2016)

Is this really happening, a new clock, it can't be...


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 22, 2016)

Are the magnets just there to stop the pins falling on their own like they do in the Lingao clock? If they work, its an awesome idea.

Also, will it be possible to open this clock to lubricate the inside without having to tape it back together?

Either way, I'm really excited for this. I hope they are available soon.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 22, 2016)

If the pins have significant click this will be good. I wonder if it'll be better than a Rubik.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 22, 2016)

Oh man, that's awesome. I hope it turns out to be the best on the market.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 22, 2016)

Will this be out before Manhattan Cube Comp? (August 22nd)


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't care about clock, but I'm curious about the possibilities of magnets in puzzles. Has anybody looked into the possibility of a magnetic alignment system in cubes? It seems like it could be especially useful in higher-order cubes as long as the magnets weren't strong enough to make it difficult to turn. It would probably be easier to implement in smaller cubes, I guess.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 22, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I don't care about clock, but I'm curious about the possibilities of magnets in puzzles. Has anybody looked into the possibility of a magnetic alignment system in cubes? It seems like it could be especially useful in higher-order cubes as long as the magnets weren't strong enough to make it difficult to turn. It would probably be easier to implement in smaller cubes, I guess.






I also could have swore I saw a video with some guy trying out magnets inside of different parts of a cube but I can't find it at all


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 22, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


>


I've seen that, and it looks very interesting. I haven't seen any application of magnets to cubes or dodecahedral puzzles, and that's what I'm really curious about. It seems like you could use magnets to drastically improve reverse corner cutting, which would be incredibly valuable on 5-7 cubes in particular.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 22, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> I also could have swore I saw a video with some guy trying out magnets inside of different parts of a cube but I can't find it at all



Wow that pyra looks good. Hope it comes out soon


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 22, 2016)

uhh, first new clock in like, 5 years?  Looks promising!


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 22, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> I also could have swore I saw a video with some guy trying out magnets inside of different parts of a cube but I can't find it at all


There are magnetic dice cubes, but I'm thinking specifically of speed cubes with magnets to augment the mechanism.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 22, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> There are magnetic dice cubes, but I'm thinking specifically of speed cubes with magnets to augment the mechanism.


That's what I'm thinking of as well. The video might have been deleted. I'll keep looking for it.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 22, 2016)

If it's really good it might actually make clock solving bearable. Maybe I'll compete in clock again after all.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 22, 2016)

Yay, waiting to not buy clock until a good one comes out has payed off!


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 22, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> That's what I'm thinking of as well. The video might have been deleted. I'll keep looking for it.















https://www.youtube.com/user/MagneticCubeDotCom


----------



## Abo (Jul 22, 2016)

Well, clock is gonna be a decent event now that we should have another good option, but actually available! Any notes on when it may hit market?


----------



## Malkom (Jul 22, 2016)

Paradoxcubing made a video about putting magnets in 3x3s


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 22, 2016)

Malkom said:


> Paradoxcubing made a video about putting magnets in 3x3s


This is exactly what I was thinking of, THANK YOU.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 22, 2016)

My first clock ^^^


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 22, 2016)

Take my money!


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 22, 2016)

make it so the pins do NOT fall down. My clock broke during an official solve... So now my 3x3 average is slower than my clock average


----------



## Iggy (Jul 23, 2016)

Cool. Everyone is gonna start doing clock now, just like with square-1  Time to get sub 8


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 23, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking of, THANK YOU.



It would likely be totally different if the cube was designed with magnets in mind. Instead of balls indiscriminately attracted to each other you could have 4 magnets in the center piece oriented so that the edge pieces were attracted to them. For example, for a 3x3 have 4 magnets in each center piece w/south pole toward the center and the north pole at the edge of the center piece, and edge pieces with the south pole at the edge of the piece that is toward the center. You could also add magnets to the corner pieces with the north pole toward the face that touches the center, to force the corner pieces away. It would serve to force layers to align better, the same as with tips on the Moyu pyraminx, but applied to a cube.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 23, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> It would likely be totally different if the cube was designed with magnets in mind. Instead of balls indiscriminately attracted to each other you could have 4 magnets in the center piece oriented so that the edge pieces were attracted to them. For example, for a 3x3 have 4 magnets in each center piece w/south pole toward the center and the north pole at the edge of the center piece, and edge pieces with the south pole at the edge of the piece that is toward the center. You could also add magnets to the corner pieces with the north pole toward the face that touches the center, to force the corner pieces away. It would serve to force layers to align better, the same as with tips on the Moyu pyraminx, but applied to a cube.


Oh, someone made that too. I found it while looking for the ParadoxCubing video.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 23, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Oh, someone made that too. I found it while looking for the ParadoxCubing video.


Dangit! Will I never have an original idea? Don't answer that. I bet it would work better with weaker magnets, and I would like to see it applied to a higher order cube.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 23, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Dangit! Will I never have an original idea? Don't answer that. I bet it would work better with weaker magnets, and I would like to see it applied to a higher order cube.


That is a pretty good idea, I'm sure it will be experimented with at some point. I'm surprised we don't see any speedcubes (cubic) utilizing magnets.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 27, 2016)

Man, I love how qiyi doesn't focus just on cubic puzzles**moyu**, they focus where good hardware is needed **most side events**. Also, when QiYi does release them, they are AMAZING!


----------



## Malkom (Jul 27, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Man, I love how qiyi doesn't focus just on cubic puzzles**moyu**, they focus where good hardware is needed **most side events**. Also, when QiYi does release them, they are AMAZING!


Moyu is making a clock and a squan right now...


----------



## mafergut (Jul 28, 2016)

The idea of a 3x3 or bigger cube with magnets is something I had also thought of at times as one of my main problems is with inaccurate turning / overshooting but not sure that it's something than can easily be done. If the magnets are too strong, like in the video above they will most probably disrupt the flow of the turning and if they are too weak they will not be of much use in aligning the layers. Anyway, if some company is willing to try that I would be interested in seeing the results. But we are getting closer and closer to the cube solving itself on its own 

Regarding the new clock, well, I don't do clock but I might consider buying one just as a side event to practice at times if Qiyi makes a good one. Same happened with SQ-1 (but I have not solved it much, tbh).


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 28, 2016)

mafergut said:


> The idea of a 3x3 or bigger cube with magnets is something I had also thought of at times as one of my main problems is with inaccurate turning / overshooting but not sure that it's something than can easily be done. If the magnets are too strong, like in the video above they will most probably disrupt the flow of the turning and if they are too weak they will not be of much use in aligning the layers. Anyway, if some company is willing to try that I would be interested in seeing the results. But we are getting closer and closer to the cube solving itself on its own
> 
> Regarding the new clock, well, I don't do clock but I might consider buying one just as a side event to practice at times if Qiyi makes a good one. Same happened with SQ-1 (but I have not solved it much, tbh).



As I think abut it, it would probably be better to arrange repulsive magnets in the corner and center pieces so that they might have little or no effect when everything is aligned but as you try to reverse corner cut the magnets would push the layers into alignment. The basic mechanism has improved greatly, adding something else to force layers to align rather than just dealing with it when they don't align is a logical next step.

As far as the cube solving itself, the perfect tool is invisible. I'm not suggesting that we put motors inside, just make moving it accurately effortless, so the only thing left is the mental challenge of figuring out which moves to make.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 28, 2016)

Putting magnets inside a square-1 for slice turns would be interesting.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 13, 2016)

Any one have any updates on this? I'm getting kinda interested in getting a clock, but definitely going to wait for this.


----------



## hotufos (Sep 22, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> I also could have swore I saw a video with some guy trying out magnets inside of different parts of a cube but I can't find it at all


That was by paradox cubing.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 22, 2016)

hotufos said:


> That was by paradox cubing.



They were talking about 3x3/puzzles that don't naturally have Magnets. The MoYu Pyra has Magnets built in


----------



## delphi (Sep 30, 2016)

When does this clock come out?


----------



## Shengliang Cai (Oct 8, 2016)

I have waited it for a long time


----------



## Connor_Dore (Oct 22, 2016)

When will it be released?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asacuber (Jan 1, 2017)

when is it coming out?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 1, 2017)

New rule: you can only bump this thread if you actually have information regarding this clock.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 2, 2017)

I bet its gonna be like what happened with QIYI and Squan


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 1, 2017)

I want it sooo bad. Clock is my favorite and I average low 8 but I would greatly appreciate a new clock


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I want it sooo bad. Clock is my favorite and I average low 8 but I would greatly appreciate a new clock


Oi



Kit Clement said:


> New rule: you can only bump this thread if you actually have information regarding this clock.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 1, 2017)

Do you mean actually useful information or just speculations and talking about how good it could be?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 1, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Do you mean actually useful information or just speculations and talking about how good it could be?


Are speculations about how good it could be information or merely opinion?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 2, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Are speculations about how good it could be information or merely opinion?


Yes to both


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 2, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Yes to both


I think the point is that people are excited about this puzzle, and dislike being disappointed when the thread is bumped but there is no new information about its release. Personally I couldn't care less about clock, but that's just me.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 2, 2017)

and here I was thinking they had announced a release date


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 3, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> and here I was thinking they had announced a release date


We all cry with you


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> We all cry with you


Can you not



Kit Clement said:


> New rule: you can only bump this thread if you actually have information regarding this clock.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 14, 2017)

I heard they cancelled it ::


----------



## Malkom (May 14, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I heard they cancelled it ::


WHY!? Seems like everyone was interested in buying this puzzle.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 14, 2017)

Malkom said:


> WHY!? Seems like everyone was interested in buying this puzzle.


Because they realize that if they release 40 different fidget spinners then will sell better since they are trendy. Because why sell cubes when you make make fidget spinners since they are popular and people are nuts about them. #moneygrab #bringbackclock


----------



## One Wheel (May 14, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Because they realize that if they release 40 different fidget spinners then will sell better since they are trendy. Because why sell cubes when you make make fidget spinners since they are popular and people are nuts about them. #moneygrab #bringbackclock



The fidget cube/spinner craze will be done by mid-July, August at the latest.


----------



## Ksh13 (May 14, 2017)

Where did you hear this?


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 14, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> The fidget cube/spinner craze will be done by mid-July, August at the latest.


That's what happens with all trashy fads. They die in a few months like they should.



Ksh13 said:


> Where did you hear this?


Cam (speed cube shop guy) had an insta livestream and someone asked if he knew when moyu and qiyi would be releasing their clocks and he said that they had notified him that they cancelled theirs.


----------



## aybuck37 (May 14, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> That's what happens with all trashy fads. They die in a few months like they should.
> 
> 
> Cam (speed cube shop guy) had an insta livestream and someone asked if he knew when moyu and qiyi would be releasing their clocks and he said that they had notified him that they cancelled theirs.


Cam said both moyu and qiyi were making clocks. And both had to be scratched


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 14, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Cam said both moyu and qiyi were making clocks. And both had to be scratched


 "had"


----------



## Dom (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Underwatercuber (May 14, 2017)

Dom said:


>


Dom thank you so much for expressing what I was feeling but could not properly comminucate with words


----------



## BABCGA (May 29, 2017)

Please release it, I have a comp in July and I don't want to use a lingao.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 29, 2017)

They are probably too busy designing fidget sticks or crap like that since people actually like those :/ I think if they released a good clock it would be similar to the whole qiyi sqone cenario. Current hardware was bad so when someone released something super good in comporision everyone got that one and more people got into the event. Clock will be the same thing. The only thing is that whoever releases theirs first (moyu or qiyi) will make a ton of money selling a batch of excellent clocks before the other company releases theirs.


----------



## Ronxu (May 30, 2017)

BABCGA said:


> Please release it, I have a comp in July and I don't want to use a lingao.


You're from the UK. Getting a Rubik's should be no trouble for you.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 30, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> You're from the UK. Getting a Rubik's should be no trouble for you.


Rubik's isn't even that good IMO. The ideal clock for me is lingao with Rubik's pins. Still could be better though (qiyi or moyu releasing a clock that isn't trash). I feel like right now the Rubik's is equivalent to a calvins sq-1 and lingao is a shengshou sq-1. Trashy cubes but no one cares enough to make one


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 30, 2017)

BABCGA said:


> Please release it, I have a comp in July and I don't want to use a lingao.


If they haven't released it yet then they obviously don't have plans for releasing it soon. It's more just a we will work on it on our free time thing for them, remember that all cubing companies care about is money and if they can release a 3x3 that sells for $20 and 5000 people buy it then why would they bother with a clock that sells for $15 and only 1000 people buy it.


----------



## tx789 (May 30, 2017)

Every time this thread has been bumped it is always someone saying "RELEASE IT NOW QIYI!!!!" it's annoying.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 30, 2017)

tx789 said:


> Every time this thread has been bumped it is always someone saying "RELEASE IT NOW QIYI!!!!" it's annoying.


... they should release it now


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 16, 2017)

Yea, I really am getting into clock and my lingou is letting me down I would love for it to get released soon.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 16, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Yea, I really am getting into clock and my lingou is letting me down I would love for it to get released soon.


I would too except for the fact that they cancelled it. Antonie Paterakis told me that Mats was talking to him about how they cancelled it.  moyu is working on theirs slowly still though


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 16, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I would too except for the fact that they cancelled it. Antonie Paterakis told me that Mats was talking to him about how they cancelled it.  moyu is working on theirs slowly still though


That stinks. Well I hope that moyu doesn't cancel theirs, it turns out to be great, and hopefully releases it soon.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 17, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> That stinks. Well I hope that moyu doesn't cancel theirs, it turns out to be great, and hopefully releases it soon.


I have been messaging moyu about their clock and it sounds like they don’t plan on cancelling (for now anyway) they still haven’t been able to make a prototype better than the lingao though which concerns me seeing how in 1 year they haven’t been able to top something made by a company like lingao.


----------

